#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Απολογισμός εκλογών ΤΕΕ 20.11.2016

## Xάρης

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξή σας στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ στις οποίες συμμετείχα για δεύτερη φορά, ως συνεργαζόμενος στο ψηφοδέλτιο της ΕλΕΜ.

Δυστυχώς δεν τα πήγαμε καλά!
 Βασική βέβαια αιτία η διάσπαση μετά το 2013 σε ΕλΕΜ και ΔΥΝΑ.ΜΗ..
 Όμως, ακόμα και αθροιστικά αυτές οι δυο παρατάξεις έλαβαν λιγότερες ψήφους από το 2013.

Προφανώς δεν κατάφερα/καταφέραμε να πείσω/πείσουμε πρωτίστως για την προσέλευση στις κάλπες (αποχή=67%) και δευτερευόντως για ψήφο στην "ΕλΕΜ & Συνεργαζόμενοι".

Συγχαρητήρια στους συναδέλφους που εκλέχθηκαν και καλή δύναμη στο έργο τους.
Αυτό που περιμένουμε κατ' αρχήν από αυτούς, όχι μόνο της ΕλΕΜ αλλά όλων των παρατάξεων, είναι:
ενημέρωση για τα τεκταινόμενα στο ΤΕΕ,συμμετοχή στις συνεδριάσεις των αντιπροσωπειών στις οποίες εκλέχθηκαν καιγνωστοποίηση των θέσεων τους για τα θέματα που συζητούνται.

----------


## CFAK

Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου Χάρη.
Εγώ, χωρίς να σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά, εκτιμώντας μόνο τις απόψεις σου και τη επαγγελματική σου κατάρτιση (όπως αυτή προκύπτει από το παρόν forum) σε ψήφισα.

Η κατάσταση στον επαγγελματικό χώρο δεν προοιωνίζει τίποτα καλό. Δυστυχώς, η γενιά των σημερινών 60άρηδων μηχανικών συνεχίζει να ελέγχει την επαγγελματική πρακτική και εν πολλοίς και την τύχη των νεώτερων μηχανικών. Μόνη διέξοδος η υπομονή μας μέχρι την συνταξιοδότησή της.

----------


## Xάρης

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ CFAK. 

Από την πλευρά μου βλέπω τα πράγματα ακόμα πιο απασιόδοξα.
Οι 60ρηδες είναι μειοψηφία. Οι κάτω των 40 ετών είναι η πλειοψηφία των μηχανικών.
Εγώ με αριθμό μητρώου ~65900 είμαι 46 ετών. Ο 60 ετών συνάδελφος έχει αριθμό μητρώου >40.000.
Σήμερα έχουμε φτάσει στο >135.000.
Βέβαια, οι 60ρηδες είναι οι εργοδότες θα έλεγε κανείς. Όμως, πλέον με την κρίση στον χώρο μας δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό.
Οι νέοι συνάδελφοι είναι απογοητευμένοι και δεν ασχολούνται και όσοι ασχολούνται ίσως και να μη διαφέρουν από τους 60ρηδες.

----------

